# road hunting coyotes



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

How do you go about hunting coyotes that have been shot at by road hunters? Here in Iowa, after the crops are harvested you can see a long ways with a good pair of binocs or a spotting scope. They are all weary of vehicles. Only the tricky, smart, educated ones are left.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Call them in.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

try and find a spot on a hill and look a long way away with your binoc's. Look for sleeping dogs in fence rows, ditches, clumps of weeds, etc. If they are asleep you can come from downwind and put a stalk on them. Be careful if there is 2 dogs, one will always be watching.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Fallguy said:


> Call them in.


Exactly... I dont know of any where that coyotes are'nt shot at from the road, chased with snowmobiles, trucks and ATV's. Unfortunately, coyotes are the most hated and harassed animal around. You just have to do like the rest of the -hunting- comunity does, and call them into the gun.


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

The problem is there basically are no hills. There are gravel roads everywhere, so i have no idea where they sleep, because everywhere near roads they will for sure be harassed. And they arn't dumb and do that. They have to be hiding somehwere, we just cant find them is the problem.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

There are absolutely no woods are swamps around? I guess I dont know how to help ya then. Good luck to ya though. Hope ya figure it out.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

get a good 12 ga. shotgun with some number 4 buck or some Hevi Shot Dead Coyote loads, and a couple budies and start busting the brush, weed patches, fence rows, and any other cover you can find. Hunt them like rabbits. They are there, your not seeing them. Watch for fresh tracks and follow them, go slow and watch all around you. Any little high spot will get you a little better viewing point, so get up there and glass. I live in east central illinois, it is really flat here, but I still find them sleeping. Still hunt in areas with fresh sign, not all the stupid dogs are gone, they just aren't jumping out and letting you shoot them. Study your area, not just look, they are out there. If hunted as hard as you say, they may not come to a call.


----------



## moparnutz75 (Feb 10, 2007)

here in IN we have a bit of cover for them but we still have the same road shot problems you have. As a matter of fact even from cops and i have heard a few DNR offcers. (funny hu)
I have found that if you cant find them then you arent looking as hard as you think you are. 
Most farmers are more than happy to let you shoot coyotes on thier land. and if you can find a farm with livestock then you need to ask where the "dead pile" is. Most of the time a farmer will have a spot away from the barnyard and house where he/she discards the animals that have died on the farm. They keep this away from the house and barnyard to keep the smell away. So most of the time it will be far enough away that you cant see it while you are standing in the yard. this only means its far enough away that the coyotes feel prety safe eating the animals in it. 
If there is no cover around this area then i suggest diggin a fox hole or putting up a tripod, and not hunting the area for at LEAST a week after setting it up. Make sure that a hole is at least 75 yards away and a tripod is at least 100 yards away. this also means you will have to do ALOT of distance spotting to see what times you can safely get to your spot.
Another option is to find a heavy traveled trail and set up a stand at the same distances. Bait the area with road kill *****, cats, birds, and deer. Opposums and dogs for some reason dont work good.
Theres my 2 cents
Good luck


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

pack999, here's a reply a gave to wingmaster on a similar question:

You will need a good pair of binos and a spotting scope. Glass every section, don't just drive around until you think you see something and then glass. It's amazing how many fox and coyotes I see out in the middle of wide open sections. Study the areas that are in the sun and out of the wind. They do not like to lay in the wind. Even sections that appear to be perfectly flat, have areas protected from the wind (rock piles, drifts along fence lines and even little rises in the feilds). Also, spend a lot of time studying county ditches and small creeks, they love them. Glass a section from multiple angles, don't just look from one spot and assume there nothing out there, this is especially true if there is a lot of fresh tracks in the section. Don't always look for the whole animal, I spot many of them by first only seeing part of them, like maybe an ear and part of the head sticking up from behind some grass or snow drift. Do a once over with your binos, then use the spotting scope to verify any objects that you can't confirm with the binos. Believe me, even a coyote laying out in a wide open, snow field, a half mile off the road, does not look very big and there is no way you would see him without binos. Sometimes if I see something way out there and I can't confirm it, I will beep the horn while I'm looking at it to see if it moves or lifts its head up. Rocks won't lift there head up, coyotes usually will. If you do this and wake one up, just drvie away and give him about a half an hour, most of the time, there will go back to sleep shortly after you drive off. Don't try this if too close to the road or the second they pop their head up, they will be on the run. Once you spot one, make sure to park your truck where the animal will not see it if and when it wakes up. Always try to keep the wind in your face and the sun to your back. In most cases this will work because the animal will be laying in the sun and out of the wind. The wind not only keeps your scent from getting to the animal, but it also helps keep any sound you make from gettng to the animal and with the sun at your back, if the animal wakes up and looks in your direction, he will be looking right into the sun. Also if you keep your gun in front of you, it will be in your shadow so the sun can't glare off of it. Also, if the section has a few hills that you can use to hide your approach, that's all the better. It's amazing how even keeping a small bush or tree between you and the animal can help conceal your approach.


----------



## scarrott73 (Apr 13, 2005)

One thing iv learned from a guy that iv been hunting with is go around cattail areas. Both sleds and trucks have a hard time chasing them out of them places


----------



## pack999 (Jun 9, 2006)

All good ideas. I guess we spend too much time moving and not enough time glassing with the binocs and spotting scope. Isn't it crazy how you see lots of coyotes when you're pheseant hunting and see lots of pheasants when you're coyote hunting.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

It sucks that people are too lazy to leave their trucks to hunt!! It really makes it hard for to call in coyotes when they are always being harrassed from the road. I hope someday the DNR cracks down on that kind of hunting!


----------



## lyonch (Feb 26, 2006)

ditto levi


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Lazy people piss me off. :evil:


----------



## TheDogSlayer1 (Dec 15, 2006)

There's a difference between spot and stalk and driving around blazing out the window at running coyotes. Spot and stalk can require a lot of time behind the wheel but it is anything but being lazy. I do a lot of spot and stalk by myself, and many times I end up putting on 3-8 miles a day of stalking and walking back to the truck, hopefully carrying a 30+ pound coyote. Once I spot the coyote, I try stalking into gun without alerting the coyote, but if he's on the move, a lot of time I end up call him in to gun range. Out of the 20-40 predators I shoot each year, Zero are shoot from the road. Is driving around glassing for predators and then stalking them a problem for you guys, or just the shooting from the road?


----------

